
Massachusetts allows school to continue with electric shocks - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2018/jul/12/judge-rotenberg-educational-center-electric-shocks
======
ghostbrainalpha
This makes 0 sense. I must be missing a major piece of the story somewhere.

They are the last institution to continue using Electric Shock for behavior
modification.

They have had at least 5 law suits in the past decade where they have to
defend the practice, not to mention all the bad press. Congress almost passed
a law in 2016 to stop them in particular.

What advantage are they getting that could possibly be worth all this hassle,
even if they believe Electric Shock is not cruel, and is effective? It's not
even like they are trying to finish a study proving its effectiveness.

Why not just discipline the Autistic children another way?

